# Fuel Economy vs Available Fuel



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

My guess is the answer is NO.

I obviously don't have a Gen 2 or a diesel but in my previous experience, it doesn't matter because when the tank gets low the miles remaining changes to: "Low." It's a cover your ass thing on GM's part.


----------



## phil1734 (Aug 30, 2019)

I have never driven a GM vehicle that had a linear fuel gauge. They stay on full (or even fuller than full) for almost 100 miles and the last 1/8 before empty disappears in about 30 miles.

Also keep in mind that the "average MPG" that you see on the screen is not necessarily the number that is currently being used behind the scenes to estimate remaining range.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

"Miles remaining" is a very fuzzy calculation that has to float a lot of variables. 

It starts out looking at past use of at least the immediate prior tank of fuel, because I've had tanks that I emptied in about 450 miles of city driving and then filled it up to start a highway drive on vacation. The "miles remaining" was stuck at 450 for at least 300 miles, never counting down (but also never jumping up), and then it started to track better for the rest of the tank. 

Then, as you get closer to the bottom of the tank, the number has to jump around quite a bit because heavy throttle can cause a comparatively larger amount of the remaining fuel to be used. You can have 100 miles left, start hammering the car like a world rally champion, and you'll see those miles evaporate quickly.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Miles remaining depends on load factor. 

If you're climbing a hill at full throttle your number will go down vs. Going downhill with closed throttle. Your number will go up.


----------

